# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  MotionBlock, 10 in 1 modular robotic kit, Makeblock, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Makeblock

Home page - makeblock.com/steam-kits/motionblock

----------


## Airicist

Introducing MotionBlock

Published on Apr 16, 2019




> Motionblock is a transformable robot. This fully programmable robot is designed for young learners (ages 14+), and is suitable for use at home or in the classroom.
> 
> Featuring a modular and programmable design, MotionBlock makes robot building easier and allows your creativity to run wild. Geared with intelligent servos, MotionBlock is flexible and can mimic bionic movements. With the handheld synchronizer and the built-in motion recording function, you can directly teach your robot any new action! Through mBlock and Makeblock App, you can also code for all sorts of other tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing& lets play! - MotionBlock - 10 in 1 Modular Robotic Kit!

Published on May 30, 2019




> Today we try the all new $449 robotic kit by MakeBlock and see what its all about! This kit features mechanical and electronic components designed to perform a wide range of functions. As the modules are simple to combine and easy to work with, you can build one of the ten cool preset forms, or even reimagine your robot.

----------

